
The original "Getting Real" - richcollins
http://tinyurl.com/y2vlzv
======
richcollins
Sorry to "Hack" the site, but the other post's title wasn't very interesting
(even though it is the title of the article!). I just read this and thought
the readers of ynews would enjoy it.

~~~
danw
Sorry, I think I was the one who submitted it previously. I was experimenting
at the time to see how much difference a posts title makes to how many votes
it gets. Turns out the title is far more important than the article as far as
votes go, as you can see from this one.

Paul Graham + 37 Signals reference = instant karma ;)

~~~
richcollins
Heh not looking for Karma. Just thought everyone would enjoy it.

Although my wife (mcollins027) apparently thought I wanted some Karma :S

------
richcollins
Cool. You can read about RTML here:

<http://help.yahoo.com/help/us/store/edit/advanced/advanced-22.html>

------
mattjaynes
Yeah, this is a really great one. Paul is a bit more succinct than 37Signals,
though I loved their book too.

------
juwo
I disagree with PG. Not everyone is connected to the internet all the time. My
application (juwo) is meant to work offline. I can now see that PG may have
been biased against my YC application.

------
mcollins027
Well put. Thanks for posting.

